# Tempestade Tropical DON (Atlântico 2011 #AL04)



## MSantos (28 Jul 2011 às 01:01)

Formou-se hoje a TT DON no Sul do Golfo do México, para já apresenta ventos sustentados 65km/h, a rota prevista pelo NHC leva este sistema a fazer Landfall no Estado do Texas na sexta-feira. Este Sistema, se não se fortalecer em demasia, pode vir a ser um bênção para aquela Região dos EUA, que atravessa uma grave seca


----------



## adiabático (29 Jul 2011 às 13:00)

Ouxalá 

Mas parece estar a intensificar-se com a passagem pelo Golfo...


----------



## adiabático (29 Jul 2011 às 15:44)

A Don está prestes a fazer landfall, tendo-se intensificado um pouco; embora esteja a sofrer um efeito de wind-shear que lhe dá esta forma "alongada", nota-se um outflow interessante. Espera-se, ainda, uma ligeira intensificação antes de atingir a costa do Texas.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2011 às 18:40)

Como disso o Adiabático falta pouco DON fazer landfall na Costa do Texas, tendo por isso sido lançado um alerta de tempestade para aquela região.

DON possui ventos de ordem dos 85km/h com rajadas mais fortes, posso estar enganado mas olhando para a imagem de satélite parece-me que o Don vai fazer landfall um pouco a Sul do que estava previsto, ou seja atingindo também a Costa do México para além do Texas.


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2011 às 22:10)

Quase a fazer landfall na fronteira do México com EUA


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2011 às 11:25)

Devido ao ar seco o DON  evaporou-se literalmente ao fazer landfall, de uma forma até rara causando estupefacção e desânimo dos texanos que esperavam chuva para a violenta seca que atravessam.



Tropical Depression Don disappoints in parched Texas
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/US/07/30/tropical.depression.don/

Tropical storm makes landfall, fizzles over dry Texas
Mild Don won't make a dent in historic drought, however 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43919564/ns/weather/

Don teased drought-stricken Texas with more rain, but left state only damp on way to Mexico
http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...ay-to-mexico/2011/07/30/gIQAUcgkiI_story.html


----------

